# HS621 in Chicgao



## cab13guy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

How much should I offer for this HS621? If I do get it I'm planning on keeping it as long as she runs.

Should I be concerned with the rusty scraping in the auger housing?

Thanks, 

Stan


----------



## cab13guy (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

wow, non of the Honda ss guys replyed


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

It all depends on the area you are in and what kind of snow totals you are running if its middle of the season. Here in NE, In the off season a really good deal is anything less than a $100, middle of the season, as we are now, a good price would be $150~250 depending on the condition of the machine. I have seen some folks asking as much as $350 for one, that price would be justifiable if the machine is in absolute mint condition. 


The above shown machine looks to be in good shape. The augers have good amount of rubber, scrapper bar seems to be fairly new, surface rust on the auger housing is no big deal as you can always throw some paint on it, just make sure it doesnt have any holes/gouges in it. 

The keyed "on/off" switch along with the collars on the auger suggest its a later model machine. If I was you I'd be very content if I am able to purchase the machine for anywhere between $150~$200.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the HS621. As JnC pointed out, that machine looks to be a 1996 or 1997 model with the keyed ignition. Those were the last couple years the HS621 was offered in the U.S. That's a $200 - $250 machine all day long. Very desirable machine with the added benefit of the electric start feature. I'd offer $200 and negotiate from there. Anything around the $225 - $250 mark would be a fair deal for you and the seller.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Check out the auger assembly. Their pretty notorious for rusting and breaking. And the replacement is over $200. Otherwise as others have said their a good machine.


----------



## evident (Jan 24, 2016)

Motor City said:


> Check out the auger assembly. Their pretty notorious for rusting and breaking. And the replacement is over $200. Otherwise as others have said their a good machine.


indeed. I would get the weak point welded before it snaps in half, just to be sure. Otherwise, it's an awesome machine.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks to be in good shape.. Id pay about $200 for it.. Good luck, its a great machine


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

I bought a used one in October . I overpaid for mine paid 375 for mine which I was with but the jack ass who sold it to me had cross threaded the spark plug so it was loosing power. $ 150 ashop had it running real good. So I do like mine and does the trick and from what people say on here they think the hs621 is the best single stage Honda made so if you like the price buy it


----------

